# Vegans,Vegetarians, And Health?



## MinervaSSS (Oct 14, 2009)

lateralus said:


> I've seen a lot of foods labelled gluten-free. If you happened to know, how prevalent is celiac's disease? Hmm, didn't know that.


I am not sure about celiac disease's prevalence in NA population, but I suspect it is largely undiagnosed in many people suffering from the symptoms of it, all of which are very varied, so nobody puts the two and two together, most of the time, after it's too late. For example, my neighbour who is over 55 has crohn's disease, is not working because of it, and has been told to avoid wheat, but he just doesn't have the will power, poor guy. On the other hand, my sister's fiance's mother is eating gluten-free because she says she feels better doing that, but she does give in sometimes when there's a yummy desert to be had that happens to have gluten. It's very hard to change how you see food when you are that old and are used to eating your favourites. It's frankly anti-social to refuse a common food - I know I have to explain it to people carefully without sounding like I'm some 'special case' or a princess or a food snob, lol. They say - it's about as difficult for someone to change their religion as it is to change their eating habits - quite right 

It's great that the restaurant industry and food industry are finally making products that are gluten-free, like gluten-free pizza crusts (yeah!) It just makes it less of a weird thing for people who do try to maintain that diet for health reasons.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> The thing is, mankind before the rise of agriculture would seldom eat grains for food. I don't think they suffered from western illnesses like people do today.
> 
> It wasn't disease that killed them, but the circumstances these people were put in; lack of security, houses with heat/AC.


How do you know disease didn't kill them? How do you know that people didn't suffer from illnesses like autism back then? It's not as if they kept statistical data or we have nearly enough of their remains to make such a determination.

I think linking autism to ingesting gluten and getting vaccinations is a wild stab in the dark. People want an explanation for devestating news like "your child is autistic"....and they'll reach for anything they can to avoid senseless feelings of guilt.

EDIT: You call them western illnesses...what makes you think that the rest of the world doesn't face these same health issues?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a predator, so I need meat--but I prefer good beef, good chicken, fish... It has to be of high quality. I do like my veggies, but they need something like goat cheese to make them interesting. If a flavor lacks nuance I soon grow bored. When I was 8 I wanted to be a vegetarian because Lisa Simpson was. Also I wanted to be a hippie and thought that was what they did, so I tried it. But now that I'm older, I really have no moral qualms with chowing a rare burger. I just make it a point never to eat the meat that comes from my grandpas farm, because those are animals I've actually met and liked. His stuff is actually free range, nearly organic, but rather gamey. I find that I eat seldom enough that when I do I need carbs and meat. But I love fruit.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Aerorobyn said:


> From what I've seen of vegans and vegetarians here on the boards though, most seem to be introverts.


From what I've seen on boards, most people tend to type as introverts :wink: if your suggestion is introverts are more inclined to be vegan/vegetarian then asking in a predominantly introverted environment will give you confirmation bias.



Smileyface said:


> So is there a thing that would make person more interested in health?


Often a bad experience with their health, either physically or mentally will make someone more interested in health.



Bett said:


> I think one of the reasons E vegetarians are rare is that well, very much unfortunately if you ask me, most of the world these days sees conforming in the ways of eating animals as a fundamental part of the social culture. At least where I live vegetarianism is considered unusual and a bit weird. So unless most of their friends are vegetarians, I can imagine Es bumping into a lot of uncomfortable situations at parties and other social gatherings they tend to enjoy.


E =/= to party goers. And I don't think E vegetarians have been proven rare.



Decon said:


> Well, you've glanced at the types of those who've replied, one could argue that it's not type specific. But another could argue that certain types may be more inclined. Does that answer your question?


And another would argue that some types are more likely to be members here :wink:


I'm an extrovert and a lacto-ovo vegetarian, I run into all sorts of temperaments that are vegetarian or vegan and for many different reasons, I have noticed though that when it comes to strong ethical reasons for not eating animal products, NFs seem to have an especially large contingent.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

My diet is composed primarily of milk by-products, meat, pasta and some plants. I like all animals but I'm not against farming or hunting them for food, although I am against killing them for sport or pleasure.

People with strong feelings towards animals tend to be vegetarians but I will never understand vegans.
I found a useful article explaining the pros and cons: Omnivore vs. Vegetarian
"Just because an omnivore specie eats plants and animals does not mean that all animals in that species must eat both flesh and plants. Nor does it mean that an omnivore must eat equal parts of animals and plants. Humans can live off animals only or plants only, but excluding either does not necessarily mean a healthier life, regardless of the claims of vegetarians. In spite of our omnivorous nature, human diets lean more toward plants than meat. Our long digestive tract resembles that of vegetarians more than carnivores, and the knowledge of early humans shows a more agricultural, plant eating dietary tendency than it does hunting and eating animals."


----------



## indigocrystal (Mar 14, 2010)

When I was in elementary or early junior high, my parents gave me Duck to try. They wouldn't tell me what it was, so I caved and tried it. I hated it! After trying it, they told me it was Duck, and I said "I ate Daffy." I was hysterical. lol

I became a vegetarian after that for several years until my doc threatened me that I needed meat. 

I have allergies and a slight B-12 deficiency, but I have been seriously considering going back to vegetarianism (and since I'm allergic to dairy, I would seriously consider being vegan if possible). I have no problems with other people eating meat, I think people should do what works for them. I just feel a deep connection with all living things. I hate causing pain to any creature (I try to take any bugs that come to my home back in my yard if possible.)

I am also health conscious...but I have had illnesses on and off throughout my life. I think it's important to take care of our bodies as a sign of love and respect for them!  I take herbs and vitmains as much as possible, do yoga, spend time outdoors getting fresh air, and dancing. 

Indigo


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm vegetarian, have been for about 15 months, and I was pescatarian for 6 months previous to that. What convinced me was that I once went to a restaurant which served me meat with blood in it, and I freaked out and starting crying; and then I saw a programme about intensively reared chickens. So yeah that pretty much got me thinking.

Recently I went to the doctors, was sent for a blood test, and found out my iron levels are low. So now I'm on iron tablets. My meat eating mother and sister have both been anaemic so I'm guessing it runs in my family. I guess I don't absorb iron well.


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

hazzle92 said:


> I'm vegetarian, have been for about 15 months, and I was pescatarian for 6 months previous to that. What convinced me was that I once went to a restaurant which served me meat with blood in it, and I freaked out and starting crying; and then I saw a programme about intensively reared chickens. So yeah that pretty much got me thinking.
> 
> Recently I went to the doctors, was sent for a blood test, and found out my iron levels are low. So now I'm on iron tablets. My meat eating mother and sister have both been anaemic so I'm guessing it runs in my family. I guess I don't absorb iron well.


You might want to try consuming less dairy close to meal times, as milk impairs iron absorbtion. If you eat a lot of cheese for protein, try replacing it with beans, nuts or tofu, for instance. My brother was horribly anemic for years as a young child, to the point where he hardly reacted to anything, all because he drank too much milk.

This can be a problem for people, vegetarian or not, though many vegetarians eat more dairy than the average omnivore, increasing the likelihood of the problem. The dairy problem does not occur with people on vegan or otherwise milk-free (primal or milk-allergic, for instance) diets for obvious reasons.


----------



## silentemma (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm an INFP and want to be vegan but it's really difficult where I live because there isn't access to much vegan foods and not many people accept it. I would go vegetarian but I think I find milk/dairy worse than meat so I try to avoid it anyway, so again I would just be a vegetarian trying to avoid dairy aswell so I'm not really sure


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm Pesco-ovo-vegetarian. Eggs absolutely must be free range (and not fake free range either), and I don't have any dairy. I'll eat fish, but take care that it is ocean friendly.

>ISFP.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

INTP vegetarian who will never get bored with the fact that Ahnold is a vegan


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Vegetarianism = Masochism

Veganism = Suicide


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Almost vegetarian, I only omit it in very very very unusual events. I was almost almost vegetarian for a long time, but I gave the step almost a year ago.



Endologic said:


> Vegetarianism = Masochism
> 
> Veganism = Suicide


What's the point of this.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Serenity said:


> What's the point of this.


Facts.

...

(I guess you say I'm _pointing_ them out hehehe xD)


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Endologic said:


> Facts.
> 
> ...
> 
> (I guess you say I'm _pointing_ them out hehehe xD)


"Facts."
I'm scared of what kind of statistic made a comparison with vegetarianism and masochism :shocked:.


* *




I know it makes sense, so I'll just _point_ that I was refering to this kind of masochist:


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Endologic said:


> Vegetarianism = Masochism
> 
> Veganism = Suicide


 What did I _just_ say


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> What did I _just_ say


K, let me elaborate.

Masochism, being the enjoyment of receiving pain, in this content, refers to the fact that vegetarians (succeeded ones) enjoy being meat-deprived - they enjoy depriving themselves of the indispensable taste of meat.

With suicide, I'm talking about the fact that being vegan means restricting yourself from so many types of food that survival becomes much, much harder.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Endologic said:


> K, let me elaborate.
> 
> Masochism, being the enjoyment of receiving pain, in this content, refers to the fact that vegetarians (succeeded ones) enjoy being meat-deprived - they enjoy depriving themselves of the indispensable taste of meat.
> 
> With suicide, I'm talking about the fact that being vegan means restricting yourself from so many types of food that survival becomes much, much harder.


About veganism, you can survive with it on this society, so many people do. I understand you, however, I think you had to specify that it happens on more critical situations.

About masochism on vegetarianism, where other people enjoy meat taste, we enjoy more this way of ethical thinking. It is, as well, more subjective.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Serenity said:


> About veganism, you can survive with it on this society, so many people do. I understand you, however, I think you had to specify that it happens on more critical situations.


*Not like it's obvious or anything...*



> About masochism on vegetarianism, where other people enjoy meat taste, we enjoy more this way of ethical thinking. It is, as well, more subjective.


I consider vegetarianism a commitment. If you don't like meat, you simply don't like a certain type of food. You're not automatically committed to avoiding and abstaining to this food.


----------

